# ridiculous sleeping position pictures please :)



## MrVelvet (23 September 2011)

as title really, Lola once fell asleep with her back half on the sofa, her front legs on the floor n her head on the foot rest =/ here are two pictures I managed to capture before she woke up 












she was asleep in this one but woke up as I fumbled about for my camera but stayed in the same position


----------



## Dobiegirl (23 September 2011)

Love the 2nd one, really brilliant, dont have any pics will have to talk nicely to Vizzy as she is the one with the camera skills.


----------



## Vizslak (23 September 2011)

I have an excellent pic of tilly in funny position, its on my phone, will upload later. Sighthounds are the kings and queens of dodgy sleeping styles I think. Tilly sleeps in some very odd positions!
Shes very cute MrVelvet!


----------



## echodomino (23 September 2011)

Lol they're both fab.

Not really ridiculous but love this one of Bridget as a puppy, she often fell asleep like this






Millie's favourite position for sleeping






Jim's porn star pose


----------



## MissTyc (23 September 2011)

Mine sleeps on her back, stretched out and snoring. Very ladylike!


----------



## Katikins (23 September 2011)

echodomino said:



			Lol they're both fab.

Not really ridiculous but love this one of Bridget as a puppy, she often fell asleep like this





Click to expand...

Don't feed her after midnight!!! 

Hehe, very very cute


----------



## barbaraNcolin (23 September 2011)

Skye






Cassie






Harley & Skye


----------



## mainpower (23 September 2011)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=335451

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=340968

Apologies for links, not pics, but I can't remember my photobucket log in details!


----------



## Toffee44 (23 September 2011)

He was asleep but woke up when the camera clicked







Just to show I have never been good with the whole stealth camera thing, I always wake them up (note how small Dylan is this was taken in May)







Last sunday (Dont look at my bedroom thanks, yes I know whats on the floor  ) 






And my favourite snoozing photo ever!!!!!


----------



## Mince Pie (23 September 2011)

Oops sorry for the overload!


----------



## Toffee44 (23 September 2011)

Broke but happy that picture your your dog cuddlng you whilst asleep is the exact reason why I cannot let my dogs share my bed, its bloomin uncomfortable lol.


----------



## Hedwards (23 September 2011)

here are mine:












this one isnt neccesarily a 'ridiculous sleeping position' - but the little beggar had managed to climb on top of me, get under the blanket, and was flat out asleep - and she didnt wake me up at all, I just woke up with a warm and furry visitor!!


----------



## Diego7 (23 September 2011)




----------



## The Original Kao (23 September 2011)




----------



## Naryafluffy (23 September 2011)

The_original_Kao said:








Click to expand...

What breed of dog is that, looks very similiar to one of the ones I deal with?


----------



## Katikins (23 September 2011)

Diego7 said:








Click to expand...

This is one of the best pictures I've ever seen!!  I am LOVING this thread!!!


----------



## The Original Kao (23 September 2011)

Naryafluffy, her mum is a Dalmation x whippet and her dad is a border collie.


----------



## Mince Pie (23 September 2011)

Diego7 said:








Click to expand...

Gorgeous photo!


----------



## blackcob (23 September 2011)




----------



## echodomino (23 September 2011)

Katikins said:



			Don't feed her after midnight!!! 

Hehe, very very cute 

Click to expand...

Or get her wet, or "bright light, bright light" lol




Diego7 said:








Click to expand...

Love it he's smiling!!!


----------



## whisp&willow (23 September 2011)

great pics everyone!!  loving this thread!  

diego7:  gorgeous bulldog! 

betty sleeps like a weirdo quite often... but only have a few snaps on this computer...


----------



## TelH (23 September 2011)

Not really ridiculous but this is one of my fave pics


----------



## littlemisslauren (23 September 2011)

This is just cute 






Sorry slight overload!


----------



## SusannaF (23 September 2011)

Not my dogs, but The Ultimate Sleepy Deerhound Competition is full of gems, or, er, crown jewels 

http://www.scottish-deerhound.com/a...y-deerhound-competition-winner-and-runners-up


----------



## Annette4 (23 September 2011)

Not the wierdest but the only one I have online.


----------



## Native Speaker (23 September 2011)

Bear The Border's contribution. 
15 weeks old........Not a particularly ridiculous position, but I love the idea that by sleeping with his tail in a plant pot, he might be a little bit bigger when he wakes up.......






.......two weeks later ('scuse my horrific legs! ).......so glad he dosen't sleep like this anymore - I hate being pinned to the sofa






.........and following in his dad's pawprints, at 19 weeks...........






.....and finally, one from a few months back.


----------



## cremedemonthe (23 September 2011)

Here's a few for starters:


----------



## Mince Pie (23 September 2011)

LOL cdm love the second to last pic!


----------



## gina2201 (23 September 2011)

This is Murphy, our 12 month old Bernese Mountain Dog, he will sleep anywhere!


----------



## Oenoke (23 September 2011)

Star


















Bertie as a puppy






Teagan


----------



## orionstar (23 September 2011)

At the caravann


----------



## Cinnamontoast (23 September 2011)




----------



## albeg (23 September 2011)

In front of the fire:






I love my bed:


----------



## MydnightShadow (24 September 2011)

I think Shadow is double jointed either that or he thinks he is a rug or a spatchcocked chicken!!

























Poppy is just cute!


----------



## SusannaF (24 September 2011)

MydnightShadow said:








Click to expand...

Do you read Hyperbole and a Half?

Because I think your dog might be a doppelganger for her's 

http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.com/2010/11/dogs-dont-understand-basic-concepts.html

http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.com/2011/04/wild-animal-simple-dog-goes-for-joy.html


----------



## meandmyself (24 September 2011)

Not the best pic because I was trying to be sneaky.


----------



## NOISYGIRL (24 September 2011)

blackcob said:




















Click to expand...

lol does a hussky need his bed by the radiator or is it disconnected


----------



## lq22 (24 September 2011)

"if your not fast your last"


----------



## NOISYGIRL (24 September 2011)

Under her bed instead of in it lol






zonked out after being on beach for the first time on holiday












I've got some others on my phone will have to put on later


----------



## Hexx (25 September 2011)

Can you spot Jasper?







This is his "normal" sleeping position - he sleeps under the duvet spring, summer, autumn and winter!







This is Hobbit, my first foster dog, he always slept like this on the sofa


----------



## Megibo (25 September 2011)

not ridiculous but i can't find the one i wanted...


----------



## MinskiKaii (25 September 2011)

Millie having a snooze on the couch


----------



## MurphysMinder (25 September 2011)

Pickle showing no modesty at all!  I can tell he's grown because now when he lies like this his head hangs off the edge of the cushion.


----------



## Dobiegirl (25 September 2011)

MinskiKaii said:



			Millie having a snooze on the couch 






Click to expand...

Dont you know it makes you more intelligent when you sleep like this because all the blood goes to the head.


----------



## Dobiegirl (25 September 2011)

MurphysMinder said:



			Pickle showing no modesty at all!  I can tell he's grown because now when he lies like this his head hangs off the edge of the cushion.







Click to expand...

Are he is so cute, hows he doing at puppy classes? Pip goes on Tues. with my daughters boyfriend and I am going for moral support.


----------



## lucky-star (25 September 2011)

Hope this works first time putting pics on here 

not very clear, but this is Bobby under the ironing board and between sofa


----------



## Dobiegirl (25 September 2011)

Love the one blocking the door, what breed is Bobby?.


----------



## lucky-star (26 September 2011)

Dobiegirl said:



			Love the one blocking the door, what breed is Bobby?.
		
Click to expand...

We are told his a shih tzu but we think he is a cross between something, possible a spangle as his got a big built about him and his bigger than our Lhasa apso


----------



## lucky-star (26 September 2011)

oops meant spaniel


----------



## Vizslak (26 September 2011)

You can tell the two dodgy dinlo sleepers in my house! 















Milos current position as I type (I'm assuming he fell off the the cushion?!)





And my favourite stupid position


----------



## echodomino (26 September 2011)

Found some more lol

Jim in the caravan window






And again






Up close






Stanley invading my space, made ridiculous a) by position and b) by him being quite a big dog and that's the caravan bed






Risk as a tiddler






Yes she's actually asleep lol






Sorry overload!


----------



## paisley (26 September 2011)

I can only assume the skinny one was a bit chilly


----------



## Dobiegirl (26 September 2011)

Vizslak said:



			You can tell the two dodgy dinlo sleepers in my house! 















Milos current position as I type (I'm assuming he fell off the the cushion?!)





And my favourite stupid position





Click to expand...

Loving the one of Tilly trying and failing to cover her ears.


----------



## Ravenwood (26 September 2011)

Love this thread 

He was asleep but woke when I went to get the camera!


----------



## MrVelvet (27 September 2011)

echodomino said:



			Found some more lol

Jim in the caravan window





Click to expand...

obviously he is space saving  haha!! 

im loving these pictures  vizslak i love the one of your dog with her paws on her head!!!


----------



## Puppy (27 September 2011)

Her nickname is Belly


----------



## ester (27 September 2011)

we wondered where all the toys had gone!







it's a hard life!


----------



## echodomino (27 September 2011)

MrVelvet said:



			obviously he is space saving  haha!!
		
Click to expand...

Think he fell asleep during guard duty lol

This thread's fab


----------



## NOISYGIRL (28 September 2011)

Ravenwood said:



			Love this thread 

He was asleep but woke when I went to get the camera!






Click to expand...

That has to be a winning picture lol


----------



## Amy.Nightingale (28 September 2011)




----------



## Amy.Nightingale (28 September 2011)

these are a couple of mine, the first one was recovering from a nasty cut on his inner thigh, a very tiring thing!
The little terrier had been out bushing all day and could barely open his eyes when i went over to him and called him!! Then one day everyone tried to get into the puppy bed!!


----------



## oscarwild (28 September 2011)

Right dug out a couple of my dogs favorite sleeping positions.  I'm sure I have more if I dig further into the pics.  but here are the ones I can find.


----------



## Trish C (28 September 2011)

Great thread! Haven't got any of speshul collie in his ridiculous sleeping positions, must get some.

But do have this of my friend's wee Kerry Blue pup asleep in my fiddle case


----------



## Toffee44 (28 September 2011)

ester said:



			we wondered where all the toys had gone!







[/IMG]
		
Click to expand...

Wish my dogs would do that!! Have given up on the toy side, go to poundland now as they are so regulary lost and I think buried but not 100% sure.


----------



## helloamys (29 September 2011)

I, erm, have a few..


----------



## ester (29 September 2011)

helloamys said:



			I, erm, have a few..









now if only someone could lift the flower bed up a little that would be the perfect lab pillow! and maybe some bark just to soften it?  



toffee, if they've all disappeared they are normally next door (next doors collie kind of lives here .. adjoining gates!) so we politely request them back, 'find a toy' also works quite well, they are all quite bright really! 

Click to expand...


----------



## Ilovefoals (1 October 2011)




----------



## HeatherAnn (1 October 2011)

If you don't wan to be overloaded with cute puppy sleeping positions, please look away now...


First day home, snuggled up to mum's foot:





Snuggled up to his favorite bear that he now chews and humps:





Sleeping on an ill-gotten tea towel:





Stealing my duvet:





And finally, the day we learned the poor boy suffers from travel sickness: 






Please excuse the overload


----------



## Dizzykizzy (2 October 2011)

Loving the photos on this thread, here are some of mine...


----------



## MrVelvet (2 October 2011)

Dizzykizzy said:



			Loving the photos on this thread, here are some of mine...






Click to expand...

awwww!!!  haha!! - I love his expression.. hes like ' can I help you?. Im trying to sleep '

cant believe this thread is still going!! some fantastic pics!! i love the ones with dogs cuddling cats


----------



## Ravenwood (2 October 2011)

Dizzykizzy said:








Click to expand...

What happened to the other arm of the chair


----------



## Dizzykizzy (2 October 2011)

Hee hee, I think it's funny she chooses to squeeze in to the cat's bed when her own is much roomier LOL!

Ahh, the chair arm....snapped off when my son decided to stand on it! Since it was Pippa's chair it didn't really matter!!


----------



## Fuzznugget (2 October 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150322812581832&l=9c527a0df9

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150293078941832&l=6d5b0f1926

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150292408181832&l=bbef6f364d


----------

